# Active Shooter - Munich, Germany



## RackMaster (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks like a shooting at the Olympic Mall in Munich.  Shooter is still on the loose and multiple fatalities.

Shooting at shopping mall in Munich, multiple deaths reported, shooter still at large


----------



## Rapid (Jul 22, 2016)

Sigh...


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 22, 2016)

Still on the run and support from Austria called in.  Some witnesses stated the shooter/shooters are Neo-Nazi's.


Suspects on the run after Munich shooting kills six


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 22, 2016)

At this point, we should probably just have a continuing terrorism thread.  This kind of shit is becoming the new normal.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> At this point, we should probably just have a continuing terrorism thread.  This kind of shit is becoming the new normal.



Thread? More like a forum.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Thread? More like a forum.



Well then do some work.  :-"


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 22, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Still on the run and support from Austria called in.  Some witnesses stated the shooter/shooters are Neo-Nazi's.
> 
> 
> Suspects on the run after Munich shooting kills six


Maybe. Stuff still coming in. Wonder how they would make a pre-determination on neo-nazi... What would a neo-nazi yell?
*
Gunman shouting 'Allahu Akbar' executed children in Munich McDonald's before rampaging through shopping mall leaving NINE dead then fleeing *


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Thread? More like a forum.



I am convinced that this will continue, and likely become troublesome as time goes by. The forum is the best idea I can think of. Perhaps Geo/Political sum forums will be helpful.

My vote is a seperate forum.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Still on the run and support from Austria called in.  Some witnesses *stated  were hoping* the shooter/shooters are Neo-Nazi's.



FIFY


----------



## Etype (Jul 22, 2016)

Germany needs better gun control.


----------



## Etype (Jul 22, 2016)

Rapid said:


> Sigh...


The face of an infirm woman.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 22, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Maybe. Stuff still coming in. Wonder how they would make a pre-determination on neo-nazi... What would a neo-nazi yell?
> *
> Gunman shouting 'Allahu Akbar' executed children in Munich McDonald's before rampaging through shopping mall leaving NINE dead then fleeing *



There's was a "witness" that stated they wore boots wore by neo nazis.  I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 22, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> There's was a "witness" that stated they wore boots wore by neo nazis.  I'll see if I can dig it up.



Lol.. I'm guessing black boots with white boot laces our something?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Lol.. I'm guessing black boots with white boot laces our something?



Clown shoes! lol


----------



## Dame (Jul 23, 2016)

I knew I'd heard this on the news at work. Some witness was giving information about the shooter making anti-immigrant statements. So yeah, he must be a neo-nazi. 


> 11:15 p.m.
> 
> Witness Luan Zequiri said he was at the scene when the shooting broke out Friday in Munich near a McDonald's restaurant.
> 
> ...


The Latest: Munich chief: Attack victims included kids


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2016)

That's what I had heard on the radio.  Thanks @Dame .


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2016)

Conflicting reporting on this one... some say he yelled "Allah akbar," others pointing to far-right anti-immigrant motives.



> The perpetrator of this latest attack against Germany was, rather inexplicably, originally alleged to be affiliated with neo-Nazis.  However it now appears that the perpetrator was an 18-year-old German-Iranian named Ali Sonboli who shouted “I am a German” and “Allah Akbar” during his rampage.  Authorities were quick to downplay any link to terror group ISIS, but instead speculate that the shooter may have been inspired by Anders Breivik, a far-right terrorist who murdered nearly 80 people in bomb and gun attacks in Norway in 2011.



Updates: What You Need To Know About The Terror Attack in Munich, Germany


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 23, 2016)

Or he might just be a mental bastard. Remains to be seen. 

Terrorism and extremism unfortunately seems to be an easy draw for the mentally unwell.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Or he might just be a mental bastard. Remains to be seen.
> 
> Terrorism and extremism unfortunately seems to be an easy draw for the mentally unwell.



I think we could also point to societies obsession with fame, the famous and media sensationalizing mass murderers.  Then lonely fucks who are more than likely suicidal, think this is a way to go out with a bang; literally.  Then fucksticks like ISIS use this to their advantage to encourage similar attacks to spread their message.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes definitely. F6 info is  that the police have searched his place and found stuff about mass shootings but nothing ISIS related yet.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2016)

Saw that this morning.  I wouldn't discount his heritage and religion though, he could have been groomed at a nearby mosque.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 23, 2016)

Same date as the Norway massacre a few years back remember.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 23, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Same date as the Norway massacre a few years back remember.



I'd say that that would warrant legitimate speculation on a possible copycat absent of proof one way or another.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 23, 2016)

Well...this was unexpected

Munich gunman fixated on mass killing, had no Islamist ties | Reuters


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Well...this was unexpected
> 
> Munich gunman fixated on mass killing, had no Islamist ties | Reuters



And I just finished moving this thread.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 23, 2016)

At one point in the coverage, there was mention of the Germans holding the Muslim Community somewhat responsible for notifying authorities about new/suspicious people seen in their communities. It was mentioned in both German, and British coverage. Seems like a reasonable request for the good of their nations.


----------



## CQB (Jul 23, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Or he might just be a mental bastard. Remains to be seen.
> 
> Terrorism and extremism unfortunately seems to be an easy draw for the mentally unwell.


There is increasing interest in the intersection of a criminal past & mental health which has been taken up here. If you look at a couple of events, Sydney, Nice & now Munich there is a pattern of men with this background. Radicalism in these cases is somewhat incidental and comes very quickly.  The person has an issue with the world at large and can claim his actions are in the name of ISIS, who won't have a problem of claiming the attack if its successful.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 23, 2016)

It is not uncommon to find people with mental illness, easy recruits for many things. Common misdemeanor behavior all the way up to capital crimes. Some who live on the thin edge between normal and abnormal will count on being found not guilty by reason of mental illness; it sometimes backfires. I had one patient who was admitted for alcoholism, among other things about him, we found that in reality, the patient was devoid of feeling guilt or any remorse for his behavior. He was a pure sociopathic person who was using alcohol intake to cover for some of his poor behavior. If you add a little alcohol, praise, narcotics, and sex, even people who are mentally stable will go where you lead them. Because of the high death rate among the mass murders , it is hard to tell if mentally ill people have been recruited or not. If they are locally known, their medical/social history would help sort that out. I think the mass killers we have been seeing are not locals.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 23, 2016)

CQB said:


> There is increasing interest in the intersection of a criminal past & mental health which has been taken up here. If you look at a couple of events, Sydney, Nice & now Munich there is a pattern of men with this background. Radicalism in these cases is somewhat incidental and comes very quickly.  The person has an issue with the world at large and can claim his actions are in the name of ISIS, who won't have a problem of claiming the attack if its successful.



In some case I don't think you could even call one or two of them actually radicalised- it's more of a convenient and topical excuse for them to do nasty things.


----------



## CQB (Jul 24, 2016)

Concur


----------



## Rapid (Jul 24, 2016)

Germany blast: Ansbach bar explosion 'leaves one dead' - BBC News

*An explosion at a bar in the southern German city of Ansbach, near Nuremberg, has killed one person and injured several others, reports say.*

Germany machete attack: Syria migrant 'kills woman' - BBC News

*A machete attack by a Syrian asylum-seeker has left one pregnant woman dead and two other people injured, police in south-western Germany say.*


Plenty more where that come from.


Regarding the initial story/attack, it's funny how the media is trying to scrub any mention of his Iranian heritage. Most mainstream news stories ended up naming him "David Sonboly" or just put "David" first, when in fact his full name is Ali David Sonboly, and Ali is the first name he was known to by everyone (based on interviews with the locals). And of course this has now become about 'tightening gun control' in a country which already has very tight gun laws... which wouldn't have allowed him to purchase a semi-auto weapon (9mm Glock) in the first place. And he did indeed buy it illegally off the internet. But hey, let's ignore that!

Oh yeah, and he had a friend:

Munich shootings: Police arrest 16-year-old Afghan - BBC News
*
Police in Munich say they have arrested a 16-year-old Afghan friend of David Ali Sonboly, who killed nine people at a Munich shopping centre on Friday.*

They say the teenager is under investigation for failing to report the attacker's plans, and that he could have been an accomplice.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 24, 2016)

Germany needs to bring back some hardcore  polizei ass whippings.


----------



## Etype (Jul 24, 2016)

I love how every Muslim who commits these obvious terror attacks has, "no terrorist/extremist ties." The liberal media wants them to have fucking ISIS ID cards or something.

Just today, NPR was talking about the, "victims of a truck accident in Nice, France."


----------



## Beagle (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah no ISIS ties.........suspect just from Syria.......of course just like Hillary didn't do anything wrong.

To be honest, I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 25, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Germany needs to bring back some hardcore  polizei ass whippings.



Agree, but I'm afraid that the only things getting whipped in Western Europe are the police forces themselves.


----------

